# dog has a "braid" down his back......



## Shauna (Dec 2, 2009)

My puppy is now 7 months old and over the last few months he's developed a fur pattern that looks like a braid going down his back, but from afar it looks like his spine is sticking out (even though it goes down his tail too).

I'm just trying to figure out if this is specific to any breed type. He was a rescue and as far as I can tell he's part lab and boxer and possibly pit bull. I just met someone recently whose dog has almost the same fur pattern (not as long as my dog's though) and her dog is part rhodesian, but she doesn't know what else.

Anyone have any ideas what breed, if it's breed specific, has this characteristic? 

TIA!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

sounds like the ridge on a rhodesian ridgeback.


----------



## luvsmymutt (Feb 22, 2010)

Locke said:


> sounds like the ridge on a rhodesian ridgeback.


My terrier mix has a similar pattern just on the top of his rump about 5-6 inchs long maybe? goes into his tail too. 

Very noticable when he raises his "hackels" (spelling?) at the dog park

I didn't think he had andy Rhody in him though but *shrug* could be I guess


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Does he look anything like this?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The ridge on a rhodesian ridgeback is hair that grows UP towards the head in a straight line, this does not sound like a RR ridge to me. A RR's is not a "mohawk" it is not "hackles" it is not "wavy" and it doesn't go down the tail it starts at the withers and it stops at the croup.

This photo is taken with the camera resting on the dogs rear. notices how flat the ridge is and how the hair on the ridge is growing in the oposite direction as the hair on the sides of the body.


----------



## Shauna (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok, I did a little more research and typed in "zig zag" instead of "braid" which gave me some more info. From what I've read it's common in a lot of breeds. So I guess that's not going to help me in determining the exact breeds my dog is made up of.  It doesn't matter to me, I'm just curious.


----------



## luvsmymutt (Feb 22, 2010)

yes I guess I would say zig zag as well kind of /\/\/\/\ but sometimes they cross. I'll have to look it up too. I haven't seen another dog with it so I figured my guy was just different


----------



## Dingo? (May 10, 2011)

Old Post. Anyone know or has seen a dog like this?


----------



## nrs28 (May 6, 2013)

Curious if you have learned more about the braid? My dog, Boxer mix, has a braid too. It has been suggested that she resembles a ridge back but No ridge, just braiding.


----------



## Dingo? (May 10, 2011)

American Dingo also known as a Carolina Dog
My dog Max is 5 now and it is still visible 
with some mixed breeds it only shows in puppies.
Max is probably Dingo Pitbull and Cattledog
Post a photo of any similar dogs, please.


----------



## G.Putt (Nov 22, 2020)

Shauna said:


> My puppy is now 7 months old and over the last few months he's developed a fur pattern that looks like a braid going down his back, but from afar it looks like his spine is sticking out (even though it goes down his tail too).
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if this is specific to any breed type. He was a rescue and as far as I can tell he's part lab and boxer and possibly pit bull. I just met someone recently whose dog has almost the same fur pattern (not as long as my dog's though) and her dog is part rhodesian, but she doesn't know what else.
> 
> ...


Our dog has this braided look on her tail as well. We don't know her breeding but we suspect Lab and maybe a wee bit of Pit Bull. Her legs are short in proportion to her length.


----------



## G.Putt (Nov 22, 2020)

123fraggle said:


> Does he look anything like this?


No. My dog's definitely looks brauded


----------

